# Bulgaria - good place for a holiday??



## Dee101 (18 Mar 2008)

Hi guys

Myself and my boyfriend are both in our 20s and are thinking of heading to Bulgaria (either Sunny beach or Golden Sands) this year. Just looking to go somewhere different.

I've heard mixed reports on it - some people saying its the worst place they've ever been!. That its tacky and the food is terrible etc. Others say its lovely so I don't know what to think!

Just wondering has anyone on here been and can
you offer any opinions or advice.


----------



## sapmanie (18 Mar 2008)

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/worldguide/bulgaria/


----------



## loll (18 Mar 2008)

ive been twice both to golden sands and sunny beach, i loved it, ok the food is not great but as long as you eat steak you should be ok!!!! if i was going again i would prob go to golden sands as it is a smaller resort than sunny beach head to bonkers nite club there!!!!


----------



## doberden (30 Mar 2008)

Sunny Beach is more expensive than Golden Sands but would be more lively and more to do.

Golden Sands is more family oriented.

It depends what you're looking for.  I stayed in an apartment complex just outside of Golden Sands before.  When you are outside the resort you pay local prices which is at least 1/2 the price of Golden Sands.  Where we were was close to Varna also so it was easy to get in and out when we wanted.

If I was going back I would fly in to Varna and stick to the northern end of Bulgaria.  It's much nicer up there.  Balchik is a really nice town with a nice beach but it would quieter at night time.


----------



## shanaway (31 Mar 2008)

Dee101 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Myself and my boyfriend are both in our 20s and are thinking of heading to Bulgaria (either Sunny beach or Golden Sands) this year. Just looking to go somewhere different.
> 
> ...


----------



## shanaway (31 Mar 2008)

going to sunny beach for 3rd year in a row fantastic place very cheap food can be iffy.stay half board a hotel id recommend is iberostar food excellent and right on beach


----------



## Guest114 (31 Mar 2008)

I was in Sunny Beach for a week about 15 years ago. It may have changed since then but this is what I can remember

- it was the cheapest holiday abroad offered by the travel agent. I was broke so I had no choice really
- Everything was dirt cheap there but you could only get veal or chicken - no steak !
- Every car driving around the place was a complete banger. All Ladas and old-style Skodas. One or two Trabants as  well. The only decent cars were driven by the Bulgarian mafia. They all had their windows tinted.
- The hotel was very run down and there was no lift in it
- Paint was crumbling everywhere
- Beach was very nice but very basic too
- It was the home of counterfeit DVDs and music CDs. I have never seen so many of them in my life
- The weather was interesting. Warm and sunny by day, thunder and lightening and torrential downpours across the Black Sea by night
- No shower in the hotel room. It was a hose that came out of the wall above the sink. You had to stand there and soak the floor. There was a drain on the floor to take the water away

I am sure it has improved since then but at the time, I was glad to get out of it after the week was over. Thank God I didn't book for two weeks !


----------



## Lauren (31 Mar 2008)

Was there two years ago....My vivid memories include:

Horrible food
Lots of prostitutes
My father (70 yrs old) being hassled by prostitutes
Rude hotel staff
Horrible breakfasts
Lovely beaches
Horrible lunches
Nice jewelry (cheap)
Good quality copy handbags
Horrible dinners

Oh I remember McDonalds too....we went there a few times when we were starving!


----------



## oldtimer (31 Mar 2008)

Lauren has described it spot on. That is exactly as I found it. Yes, I was approached by a prostitute. And how I welcomed the food at McDonalds.


----------



## jasconius (31 Mar 2008)

Her indoors was there in Sunny Beach last year. Said she liked it but i know she won't go back.
Food was crap
Hotel good room with AC.
Nobody gave you any change .. just a few sweets!!!
Scenery ok

Not the sort of place I would go to for 'somewhere different'. Like my food too much!


----------



## JohnnieKippe (1 Apr 2008)

Went there about 8 years ago. It was a complete kip. Food disgusting, staff ignorant, hotel gross. Like some of the other posters the best meal we had there was McDonalds (which was over an hour drive away). Maybe its better these days but I would not count on it.


----------



## Dee101 (7 Apr 2008)

jasconius said:


> Her indoors was there in Sunny Beach last year. Said she liked it but i know she won't go back.
> Food was crap
> Hotel good room with AC.
> Nobody gave you any change .. just a few sweets!!!
> ...


 
Ok this seems to be the general consensus. I was just thinking of going here as "somewhere different" in terms of package holidays - somewhere different from Spain, Portugal, Canaries etc. 
Think we will only be getting away for a short break this year so was thinking of somewhere cheap and cheerful!. From what people here are posting and from what I've heard from others I don't think Bulgaria would be my type of place! Like you Jasconius, I like my food too much!

Thanks everyone for all your replies!


----------

